# A8N-E Bios update (1013) caused boot failure



## frequency (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey,
I just upgraded my ASUS A8N-E motherboard's bios to version 1013 (most recent) and now im getting a "boot disk failure, instert system disk and press enter" error.
Iv tried resetting the bios settings to default and also clearing the cmos memory. The computer is not letting me downgrade the bios either.
I know the hdd is fine because when i use a boot cd (mobo support disc) it boots up fine.
Can anyone here help me fix this problem?
any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## BrianTwigley (Jun 13, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.
I recently got this message. I had to plug my USB Flash Drive back in and it booted fine. It happened a second time and I had to remove a floppy disk. Not happened since. Maybe thats your problem?


----------



## frequency (Aug 3, 2006)

BrianTwigley said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> I recently got this message. I had to plug my USB Flash Drive back in and it booted fine. It happened a second time and I had to remove a floppy disk. Not happened since. Maybe thats your problem?


thankyou
when you say floppy disk, do you mean the floppy drive itself? i have no floppy disk in there but i do have the drive. None the less i will attempt disconnecting the drive and see what happens, the thought had no crossed my mind.
Thanks for the reply 

EDIT (roughly 15 minutes later): I tried disconnecting my floppy disk drive but it made no difference


----------



## BrianTwigley (Jun 13, 2005)

No, there was a floppy disk in the drive that the computer was trying to boot off of. I just took it out.


----------



## frequency (Aug 3, 2006)

BrianTwigley said:


> No, there was a floppy disk in the drive that the computer was trying to boot off of. I just took it out.


ah k, well there was no disk in mine, iv been booting it off the support disc that the motherboard came with.


----------



## BrianTwigley (Jun 13, 2005)

Maybe you could try replacing the Cable to The HDD. Does it look worn at all?


----------



## frequency (Aug 3, 2006)

BrianTwigley said:


> Maybe you could try replacing the Cable to The HDD. Does it look worn at all?


the cable is fairly new, and not worn, if it was i recken the hdd would probably not function correctly at all.


----------



## frequency (Aug 3, 2006)

ok so it would seem no one so far has any idea what the problem could be.
I would consider my best bet being to downgrade my bios to the version i was previously running at, althought when i try with the asus update utility it gives me the message "Warning! The bios image cant use in this motherboard (The EEPROM Type incompatible)." I got the bios file from the asus website and it is for the correct motherboard, does anybody know why im getting this message and cannot downgrade? I set the update utility to allow downgrade. when i attempted to do the downgrade in dos it would not let me do it there either. 
It would appear asus have designed the system like one of those finger traps :S
Any suggestions?


----------



## Semi (Aug 24, 2006)

The problem is with the way BIOS detects my hard drives (mine's IDE), it appears that under the BIOS settings for the hard drives, it has put my slave drive to number 1, and master drive to number 2, by doing so, when it tries to boot up, it will try to read your second (which is slave) drive instead, which obviously has no Windows installed on it, therefore, it tosses out that message to you, to fix this, simply move the master drive to number 1 and slave to number 2, that will fix it. (I only hope that's the same case with you)

I am going to try and reach ASUS and complain about this bug they have for BIOS version 1013.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

fellas:


all BIOS LIVE UPDATE programs are TRASH !!!!!!!!!!! they very frequently partially flash a bios or compltely TRASH your bios My buddies and I call these LIVE BIOS TRASHER


read your mobo manual and re-flash your bios with the DOS program it will be either aflash or afudos etc

many times you need to use the newer bios tool to update also ! they are on the mobo website for your board


----------



## Lawrinse (Jan 6, 2008)

im not that good with computers, but i am having the same problem

the electric in my house went out 3-4 times in the space of 5secs, and my power supply blew up, so i replaced it, and then my pc woundlt start, so i realied it was my motherboard at fault (asus a8n-e) so i brought another 1 and put it all together, and when it starts up it says "system boot failure, insert disk etc" so i put in my motherboard disk, and copyed each 1 of the 8 driver disks to floppy, and tryed each 1, but still no luck, iv also reset the bois.

it seems its just not dectecting my harddrive, even though its connected in, could it of fried my hard drive at all??

so im kinda stuck any idears?

Cheers Law


p.s i brought my new motheboard off ebay, it said it was used for 6months., but fully working.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

It's very possible that your hard drive is fried at the very least the boot sector is damaged. 

Before we start addressing your problem, please start your own thread in the hardware section, and we can go from there.

Thanks,


----------

